

Help The competition launched before us and has a better looking site - toblender

Hi Hacker news, I recently joined a start up and after a month of grinding out our site, we discovered a direct competitor that has already launched, has users and has a better looking site.<p>What do you do in a situation like that?
======
keiferski
Figure out what they're missing and make it a hallmark feature of your
product. Alternatively, just out-do them at their own game.

------
tgrass
Fight harder

~~~
toblender
Very well.

~~~
tgrass
Just read some of your previous comments, so let me be more precise. Nothing
is fair in the marketplace. It is like animals at the watering hole. Show your
teeth, stomp around, and defend your space.

Also important to remember: even if you're only the third largest provider of
your service, in most industries that'll still put you in the 95th-99th
percentile for wealth and power for the overall population.

Damn the torpedoes. Full speed ahead.

